# Canker or wetpox? Please advise



## Feathers and Friends (Nov 1, 2017)

I have been treating her for canker with metronidazole for 10 days and showed no improvements.Tried oxytet for 7 days and no change. All the while it’s tripled in size in just a month so whatever it is it’s growing fast. The scabs on her comb she’s had for over a year. We’ve tried everything on that as well and it doesn’t seem to clear up. She’s 4 years old seems to be feeling great. She’s the matriarch of the flock and hasn’t slowed down a bit.
She also has pink eye in one eye and sounds a little hoarse. I got teramicyn for her eye today. I’ve been treating her eye with vetricyn and it wasn’t helping just loosening it in the morning because it’s sealed shut.
I hope it’s not cancer cause other then swallowing funny it doesn’t seem to bother her. I’ve attached some pictures. She’s been free ranging so there’s lots of dirt and debris in her mouth and some of her food.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you post a picture of it? It's possible that it's a bacterial infection or possibly wet pox.


----------



## Feathers and Friends (Nov 1, 2017)

casportpony said:


> Can you post a picture of it? It's possible that it's a bacterial infection or possibly wet pox.


Yes, just edited the post to add some pictures. The pink eye is on the other side of her head the scab is on.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a link for you regarding pink eye, including causes and treatments:
http://www.poultrydvm.com/condition/conjunctivitis

If it were canker, metronidazole wouldve cleared up it up by now and wouldnt have tripled in size.

If in fact it's wet pox, lesions can form in the esophagus, upper respiratory system and mouth. Antibiotics are ineffective against dry and wet pox.
Wet pox is serious as it prevents birds from swallowing food which birds can eventually die from starvation.
Lesions in the mouth can be removed. There will be alot of blood. Then apply non diluted iodine where the scabs were removed.
It wont work if lesions are located in the esophagus or in the upper respiratory system.

I forgot to add that since you stated that she sounds a little hoarse, there's the possibility that there might already be a lesion blockage in her upper respiratory system.
I think the best you can do is provide her comfort care. Keep her away from other birds to prevent the spread of pox, lesions are highly infective.


----------



## Feathers and Friends (Nov 1, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Here's a link for you regarding pink eye, including causes and treatments:
> http://www.poultrydvm.com/condition/conjunctivitis
> 
> If it were canker, metronidazole wouldve cleared up it up by now and wouldnt have tripled in size.
> ...


If it is wetpox how long does it last? I read the duration can be 14 days to 6 weeks with 50% mortality. Do the lesions just disappear when the wetpox has run its course? We're probably on the 5 th week at this point. Thank you.


----------



## Feathers and Friends (Nov 1, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Here's a link for you regarding pink eye, including causes and treatments:
> http://www.poultrydvm.com/condition/conjunctivitis
> 
> If it were canker, metronidazole wouldve cleared up it up by now and wouldnt have tripled in size.
> ...


I wanted to also add that I have removed the scabs twice looking to see if it was an abscess or not. There is no puss, it did bleed, seems pretty solid underneath there and the it's growing inside her mouth which I didn't feel comfortable trying to cut in there. Also thanks for the pink eye info.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Feathers and Friends said:


> If it is wetpox how long does it last? I read the duration can be 14 days to 6 weeks with 50% mortality. Do the lesions just disappear when the wetpox has run its course? We're probably on the 5 th week at this point. Thank you.


The prognosis is poor with birds that have wet pox.
There are too many variables to give duration ie; strain of disease, health of your flock, severity of strain etc...
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/poultry/fowlpox/fowlpox-in-chickens-and-turkeys


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Feathers and Friends said:


> I wanted to also add that I have removed the scabs twice looking to see if it was an abscess or not. There is no puss, it did bleed, seems pretty solid underneath there and the it's growing inside her mouth which I didn't feel comfortable trying to cut in there. Also thanks for the pink eye info.


Birds dont produce pus like mammals. It's usually yellowish in color, spongy or solid.
If it were canker, it would be necrotic looking and bad smell.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. I've had wet pox. Usually if you treat for canker and it's not working, it may be wet pox. Mine all died even with tube feeding.
I had one serious dry pox where the roo grew these tall growths all over his face. The vet said all I could do is give vitamins and keep him free of vermin. He got weak and died even with tube feeding. Then I ordered this pox vaccine -just to have some defense. It's easy to give. Just stick the inner wing all the way thru. I have another dose as well. I also started spraying the area surrounding the chickens with yard guard. (For mosquitos). It's hard to lose chickens over pox! Seems such a benign thing with black spots, but just ends up killing a few probably due to a poorer immune system. Most chickens can fight off the pox before they turn deadly. My pox chickens that died were all isolated instances. I actually have 3 old chickens who were in close quarters with them and never got it. That's my experience. Oh, and the internals had really bad breath.


----------



## Feathers and Friends (Nov 1, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Hi. I've had wet pox. Usually if you treat for canker and it's not working, it may be wet pox. Mine all died even with tube feeding.
> I had one serious dry pox where the roo grew these tall growths all over his face. The vet said all I could do is give vitamins and keep him free of vermin. He got weak and died even with tube feeding. Then I ordered this pox vaccine -just to have some defense. It's easy to give. Just stick the inner wing all the way thru. I have another dose as well. I also started spraying the area surrounding the chickens with yard guard. (For mosquitos). It's hard to lose chickens over pox! Seems such a benign thing with black spots, but just ends up killing a few probably due to a poorer immune system. Most chickens can fight off the pox before they turn deadly. My pox chickens that died were all isolated instances. I actually have 3 old chickens who were in close quarters with them and never got it. That's my experience. Oh, and the internals had really bad breath.


No bad breath smell at all. She's already had dry pox a few years ago. No one else is showing any signs of dry or wet pox. That's why this has been puzzling me. I do keep them on Ropapharm Poultry complete daily and have been for two years now. It's helped me keep them very healthy until just recent I had one with enteritis pass last week and now this one with the mouth sore. Her scabs on her comb she's had for years so I didn't think it was pox.
Can they be any age to receive the vaccine?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Feathers and Friends said:


> If it is wetpox how long does it last? I read the duration can be 14 days to 6 weeks with 50% mortality. Do the lesions just disappear when the wetpox has run its course? We're probably on the 5 th week at this point. Thank you.


That doesn't look like canker or pox to me, it looks more like cancer or a bacterial infection.


----------



## Feathers and Friends (Nov 1, 2017)

casportpony said:


> That doesn't look like canker or pox to me, it looks more like cancer or a bacterial infection.
> View attachment 29144
> 
> View attachment 29143


Thank you for the info! I did pick at the scab and peel it off a few weeks ago. It's just a lump of skin underneath. Dark spot is actually regrowth from where I had picked some scab off. I may need to get the scab completely off and try to open the lump a little and see if anything comes out. I want to also add that she started laying again this week after a long hiatus. So she's feeling pretty good. Not losing any weight and still eating and drinking normally.


----------



## Feathers and Friends (Nov 1, 2017)

casportpony said:


> That doesn't look like canker or pox to me, it looks more like cancer or a bacterial infection.
> View attachment 29144
> 
> View attachment 29143


 I soaked her scab with iodine/ distilled water mixture to get it softened. I took my time because it is apparently very painful to her. It bled a lot and I was surprised that the scab gave way underneath her mouth and had some spongy puss on the scab. I didn't realize it went down that far. I kept trying to get as much debris off without hurting her to bad. I cleaned it up with vetricyn and dried up lots of watery blood. Tried pressing on the lump on the inside of her mouth and she shrieked so that really hurts. Then smeared Neosporin (no cain version) all over the wound. 
Would love to know your thoughts on this now. I've attached pictures. Thank you!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks good to me.I hope she recuperates now.


----------



## Feathers and Friends (Nov 1, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Looks good to me.I hope she recuperates now.


 Thank you! I hope so too! I'm not sure if I got it all so I went ahead and gave her a baytril injection since it may be bacterial infection and I will see if it starts to improve. Also putting siver cream on it topically. Hope this will be the best course of treatment. Any other ideas you may have are most welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## Feathers and Friends (Nov 1, 2017)

Just wanted to post an update my hen had cancer. She is my third chicken over the last few years to get cancer.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Feathers and Friends said:


> Just wanted to post an update my hen had cancer. She is my third chicken over the last few years to get cancer.


So sorry. {{{ hugs }}} I'm guessing you had a necropsy done?


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Feathers and Friends said:


> Just wanted to post an update my hen had cancer. She is my third chicken over the last few years to get cancer.


sorry for your loss, after seeing those last pictures I thought it looked cancerous


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I am so sorry, it's awful when you lose them.


----------

